# Extreme Temperatures in your country



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*​*Lowest Temperature:*

- Ifrane (11 Feb 1935) : *-24 C°* (-11.0 F°)











*Highest Temperature:*

- Agadir : *52 C°* (125.6 F°)










http://www.angelfire.com/ma/maxcrc/temp.html


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

China

Lowest Temperature:Mohe -52.3C°












Highest Temperature:Turban 49.6C°


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

*United Kingdom*


*Lowest Temperature:*

- Braemar (11 February 1895 and 10 January 1982) and Altnaharra (30 December 1995) : *-27.2 C°* (-17.0 F°)


*Highest Temperature:*

- Brogdale (10 August 2003) : *38.5 C°* (101.3 F°)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Portugal
-16ºC Miranda do Douro (I'm impressed!)
47.3ºC Amareleja


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Germany

40.3 °C in southern Germany in Summer 2003


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Canada has a extreme range of 108 degrees.

-63C Yukon Territory

+45C Saskatchewan


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*United States:*

*Highest:* Death Valley, California. *56.7°C*

*Lowest:* Prospect Creek, Alaska. *−62.2 °C*

It luckily doesn't go anywhere near either here.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Calvin W said:


> +45C Saskatchewan


wow, really? do you have the source?


----------



## FFM2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Germany
+41,2(august1998)
-45,9 (december 2001)


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> wow, really? do you have the source?


It's true. Yellow Grass, Saskatchewan has reached 45C I believe. 

The Great Plains are often extremely cold in winter but also extremely hot in summer - 49C has been reached in North & South Dakota (the latter just last July as well).


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> wow, really? do you have the source?


It was actually Midale and Yellow Grass, July 5th 1937.

And -63 in Snag, Yukon. Feb. 3rd 1947.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Spain:

-32ºc in Estany Gento

47,8ºc in Murcia


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Sweden*

*-52.6C*in Vuoggatjålme, Laponia 

*38.0C * in Målilla, Småland 
*38.0C *in Uppsala, Uppland


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

FFM2007 said:


> Germany
> +41,2(august1998)
> -45,9 (december 2001)


that's not true.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Norway*

35.6 (Nesbyen (Buskerud) - 20.6.1970)
-51.4 (Karasjok (Finnmark) - 1.1.1886)


----------



## FFM2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> that's not true.


:bash: do you have any source that is more correct than wikipedia?:nuts: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temperaturextrema

Ok. 41.2 is not "official" but it was measured in an official climate station.

"Funtensee in Bayern am 24. Dezember 2001 mit -45,9 °C (nicht offiziell bestätigt) bzw. -45,8 °C (offiziell)"

so you see.. -45,8 are official and -45.9 were measured but are not official...in 2001 this even came in some news on television so please let me know your source...  

and this is the place these cold temperatures often happen in germany
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funtensee


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

INDIA:

*Highest: 55 C* - Orissa

Highest completely confirmed: 50.6 C - Alwar, Rajasthan










*Lowest: -56 C* - Siachen Glacier

Lowest in an inhabited area: -45.2 C - Dras, Ladakh


----------



## seafire.I (Apr 20, 2007)

47'C - Sydney, Western Suburbs
- 24'C - Mondovi, Italy


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canada

+45.2C..............Midale, Saskatchewan (The Prairies)
-63.0C..............Snag, Yukon Territory

I think the hottest will fall soon, the interior of BC regular comes close to the record. Parts of BC look more like Arizona than typical Canadian landscapes.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

^^ Already posted


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

For *Brazil*:

*Highest*: +46ºC in Orleans, Santa Catarina
*Lowest*: -14ºC in Caçador, Santa Catarina

Both highest and lowest are in 2 cities 250km away from each other. That's curious in such a huge country like Brazil.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

^^but not so surprising when you consider how much of Brazil lies within the tropics: here, temperatures are uniformly high - but not extremely so. 

Take the USA as another example of a huge country - only two states have ever failed to record a higher temperature than 100F (roughly 38C). One is Alaska, rather unsurprisingly. The other?

Hawaii.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

schmidt said:


> For *Brazil*:
> 
> *Highest*: +46ºC in Orleans, Santa Catarina
> *Lowest*: -14ºC in Caçador, Santa Catarina
> ...


Kinda true about India too.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

The death valley high record is also a world record.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^not true. the world record for highest temp. was recorded in El Azizia (Lybia) with 57,8ºc


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

willo said:


> ^^not true. the world record for highest temp. was recorded in El Azizia (Lybia) with 57,8ºc


The world's temperature extremes arecorrected)

* 57.7°C (136 F) at Al' Aziziyah, Libya in September of 1922(only 2 degrees F hotter than Death valley)
* -89.2 °C (-128.56 °F), recorded in Vostok, Australian Antarctic Territory of Australia on 21 July 1983


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

^^no, willo is right (though you are right about the coldest temperature).

Though I think it is actually 57.7C. Death Valley is actually second (I think) in the all-time list with 56.7C.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Extreme weather range for a single city:

Temperatures in Verkhoyansk have spanned 105 °C (189 °F): from −68 °C (−90.4 °F) to 37 °C (98 °F). January 2006 saw temperatures coming close to the all-time record, when it reached a low of −66.7 °C (−88.1 °F).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verkhoyansk


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

northern Melbourne suburbs 2006
+49.8 C 

Fox Glacier NZ 2005
-21 C


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

The place i live into(larissa,greece), officially records:

Lowest:-21c
Highest:+45c

My personal experience says:

December 2002:-28c
August 1999:+48c


----------



## jonne (Jul 4, 2006)

Finland

Highest: 36 C Turku 1914
Lowest: -52 C Kittilä 1999

www.fmi.fi


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

UK

Highest recorded 38.5 °C at Brogdale, near Faversham in Kent on 10 August 2003.

Lowest recorded -26.1 °C at Newport (Shropshire) on 10 January 1982.

EDIT: Oops, just realised this has already been posted


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Italy 
Official records (lowland)

-29.0°C at San Pietro Capofiume by Bologna (january 12th, 1985)
+46.4°C at Siracusa, Sicily (july 2nd, 1998)

Mountains: -42.0°C Gran Gioves (january 30th, 1963)


Unofficial records
-30°C in various towns in the Po valley's area between the Ferrara province and the Parma province (february 1956)
+49.8°C at a town near Palermo (august 28, 1899)


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

POLAND:
Highest:40,2 C (Prószków, 1921)
Lowest:-41 C (Siedlce, 1940)

source: http://twojapogoda.pl/encyklopedia_rekordypogody.htm


----------



## Mimar (Mar 25, 2006)

Bosnia-Herzegovina
-43.5°C (24.01.1963) Igman - Mrazište
+46.2°C (31.07.1901) Mostar


----------

